# Compatibility question: Sram Red with Dura-Ace Brakes - good, bad, or mad?



## Professor funk

I'm new here, and my old, faithful bike was recently stolen. It's the only bike I've had any experience of in the last 15 years, so I'm out of touch with present day equipment.

Here's the background: The bike was a Ribble with Columbus SLX, and Shimano Ultegra gruppo throughout. I was really happy with it. I really liked the brakes (they were the first [only] dual-pivot brakes I've used), and I've seen mixed reviews of the Sram brakes, plus, I think they're a bit ugly. I'm very visual, and look is important to me (the look I like - please understand, I'm not starting a thread about people's opinions of what looks better, I have my own preferences. 

I've decided to replace my old Ribble with frame-up build, and just purchased a 2008 Colnago C 50 frame. A few days ago, I visited a local bike shop, and saw the Sram Red levers and rear mech. I really like the look, the feel, the weight, and the system. I'd like to use DA brake calipers, because I think (and you could put me right if I'm wrong) they are better brakes (power, feel, etc). I don't know how the ratio of lever movement to cable pull compares, though. I simply don't know if it will work well. Even if they're no better or worse than the Srams, I'd still like to fit them because they look sleeker.

Anyone with any experience of this? Your thoughts on this matter are most welcome, and I appreciate any observations, and help you can provide. I'd like to get it right first time. 

Cheers.


----------



## jderreks

I have used both DA7800 brakes and Sram Red brakes. To be honest, I like both of them and would have no problems using either. And, the compatibility of using DA with Red levers, don't worry they will work just fine. The only component not compatible is the shifters with the rear derailleur. You can even make the front derailleur from shimano work just fine with Sram levers.


----------



## capt_phun

jderreks said:


> I have used both DA7800 brakes and Sram Red brakes. To be honest, I like both of them and would have no problems using either. And, the compatibility of using DA with Red levers, don't worry they will work just fine. The only component not compatible is the shifters with the rear derailleur. You can even make the front derailleur from shimano work just fine with Sram levers.


Like he said they'll work fine, as long as you don't mind the aestetics mixing groups.


----------



## Professor funk

capt_phun said:


> Like he said they'll work fine, as long as you don't mind the aestetics mixing groups.


I'm mixing the group in the service of aesthetics. :thumbsup: Those Sram calipers are pig-ugly IMHO  

Thanks for the replies. Most helpful:


----------



## Kenacycle

I am currently using Sram Red shifter/brake levers with Dura Ace 7800 brake calipers. No problems at all

The Dura Ace brake calipers are superb quality! I totally trust their performance and reliability.


----------



## Professor funk

kdub said:


> I am currently using Sram Red shifter/brake levers with Dura Ace 7800 brake calipers. No problems at all
> 
> The Dura Ace brake calipers are superb quality! I totally trust their performance and reliability.


... and don't they both look as cool as?  

Great pic. Thanks for reply. :thumbsup:


----------



## Professor funk

Professor funk said:


> I'm mixing the group in the service of aesthetics. :thumbsup: Those Sram calipers are pig-ugly IMHO
> 
> Thanks for the replies. Most helpful:


Update:

Got a really good deal on the Red group, so I thought, "O.K., I might as well take it with the calipers, as I could probably sell those at "no loss". They didn't look so bad as they did on website pics when I saw them there, in front of me, so I fitted them, and I'm quite happy. :thumbsup: 

The crankset grew on me, the more I saw it too. It's different, looks radical, and fits the overall scheme of my bike well, so, as far as it goes, no mixing, and aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## The Bullet

Hey guys,

Does anyone know if SRAM shifters are compatible with Dura Ace groupset?


----------



## Professor funk

The Bullet said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know if SRAM shifters are compatible with Dura Ace groupset?


You'll need a SRAM rear derailleur. The manual states that the levers are compatible with most common caliper road brakes, but only SRAM derailleurs.


----------



## The Bullet

Professor funk said:


> You'll need a SRAM rear derailleur. The manual states that the levers are compatible with most common caliper road brakes, but only SRAM derailleurs.


Sweet! 

Shifters + derailleur it is then.

Thanks buddy!


----------



## MJCBH

Revisiting an old post! Got a question for you guys.

I just picked up some SRAM Red shifters at a good deal, just at the same time that my rear DA derailler wore out. It sounds like I could use my Red shifters with my DA groupset and if I replaced my rear derailler with Red. However, I currently run Dura Ace 7803 (7800 with the triple) so I think that puts a whole new spin on things. I would assume that the triple group would not be compatible with the shifters and I would probably need a long cage rear derailler (not sure if Red makes one that would be compatible).

If that's not going to work, maybe I'll just need to sell my shifters and stick with the DA.

What do you think?


----------



## JSWhaler

If you're running a triple you'll need to stay with Shimano.


----------

